# So ein Mist, Connector für Tastatur gebrochen.



## Berliner2011 (11. September 2013)

*So ein Mist, Connector für Tastatur gebrochen.*

Hallo, 

ich wollte heute den Lüfter meines Acer Notebooks Aspire 5741G absaugen. 
Im Anschluss habe ich den Schließmechanismus für die Tastatur abgebrochen. 
Das einschiebefachfach scheint in Ordnung, aber der Bügel ist hinüber. 

Frage: Kann man das Teil nachkaufen und handelt es sich dabei um ein Serienteil da in vielen Notebooks verbaut wird ? 

Hab echt bissel Angst gerade und hoffe das läßt sich reparieren 

Danke


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. September 2013)

*AW: So ein Mist, Connector für Tastatur gebrochen.*

Ob man sowas selbst einzeln nachkaufen kann weiß ich nicht, falls ja dürfte es ziemlich schwierig werden eine entsprechende Quelle zu finden.

Was aber auf jeden Fall geht ist in den örtlichen PC-Fachhandel zu gehen (nein, keine Konzernkette, ein echter Fachladen!) und dem Techniker dort das Problem zu zeigen. Die Chancen stehen gut, dass dieser das in 5 Minuten für etwas Kleingeld erledigen kann.


----------



## Superwip (11. September 2013)

*AW: So ein Mist, Connector für Tastatur gebrochen.*

Das ist ein Standard-ZIF-Flexprint Stecker Klemmteil, kann man wahrscheinlich nur schwer _einzeln_ bekommen aber im Set mit einem Flexprintstecker sollte es nicht viel mehr als einen Euro kosten. Ich würde mal bei typischen Händlern wie Conrad oder Reichelt suchen. Eine genaue Bezeichnung kenne ich aber nicht.

Mit etwas Glück oder viel Geduld lässt sich so etwas vielleicht auch in Elektronikschrott finden und ausschlachten. Kaputte Notebooks sind hier die erste Anlaufstelle.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. September 2013)

*AW: So ein Mist, Connector für Tastatur gebrochen.*



Superwip schrieb:


> Mit etwas Glück oder viel Geduld lässt sich so etwas vielleicht auch in Elektronikschrott finden und ausschlachten. Kaputte Notebooks sind hier die erste Anlaufstelle.


 
Halte ich für eine sehr gute Idee. 
Wenn man da irgendwo ne Gelegenheit hat einen Blick auf Schrott zu werfen sollte sowas zu finden sein.


----------



## Berliner2011 (11. September 2013)

*AW: So ein Mist, Connector für Tastatur gebrochen.*

puh jetzt bin ich etwas erleichtert. 
Hier gibts einen Notebook reparaturladen um die Ecke, werd da Morgen mal vorbeischauen. 

Den Standard-ZIF-Flexprint Stecker Klemmteil konnte ich aber online nicht finde, google spuckt da nichts aus. 

Güße


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. September 2013)

*AW: So ein Mist, Connector für Tastatur gebrochen.*



Berliner2011 schrieb:


> Hier gibts einen Notebook reparaturladen um die Ecke, werd da Morgen mal vorbeischauen.


 
Der kriegt das sicherlich fürn bissl Taschengeld wieder hin.


----------



## Berliner2011 (11. September 2013)

*AW: So ein Mist, Connector für Tastatur gebrochen.*

War eben in dem Notebookladen, die machen sowas überhaupt nicht. 
Mir wurde eine Elektroladen empfohlen, die sagten schon am Telefon, dass es Millionen verschiedene diee Stecker gäbe und es unwahrscheinlich ist dieses zu Bekommen, ich solle bei Acer anrufen. 
Hab ich gemacht. Empfehlung lautet: Mainboardwechsel. Ersatzteil gobt es nicht. 

Kann doch nicht sein oder ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. September 2013)

*AW: So ein Mist, Connector für Tastatur gebrochen.*

Ich war ehrlich gesagt im Glauben dass diese Stecker zumindest halbwegs genormt seien und man daher Ersatz finden/beschaffen könnte. Wenn da natürlich jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen kocht und dann am Kundenservice noch mit "neues Mainboard kaufen" (Was beim Laptop fast einem neuen Laptop gleich kommt) kommt statt Ersatz anzubieten ist das natürlich äußerst schwach.


----------



## Superwip (11. September 2013)

*AW: So ein Mist, Connector für Tastatur gebrochen.*

Wie viele Kontakte hat der Stecker denn?

Festhalten sollte man auch: zur Not wird es wohl auch ohne das Klemmteil funktionieren, ist eben nicht so stabil.



> Den Standard-ZIF-Flexprint Stecker Klemmteil konnte ich aber online nicht finde, google spuckt da nichts aus.


 
Wundert mich nicht, unter der Bezeichnung werden die Dinger sicher nicht verkauft...

Edit: der wird vermutlich nicht passen aber als Beispiel:
http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/MjUzOD...print_Buchse_YAMAICHI_FPC_98210_2401_T_R.html


----------

